# Please Help! New Motherboard Front Panel stuff



## jjmanbolero (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi Everyone,
This is my first post here, so Hello!

O.K I just got a computer sent to me the was built by one of my relatives. I switched the motherboard in it for my own use. I need To put some Front Panel stuff back on the motherboard (HDD LED, Power Switch, Power LED, Reset) But I have no idea HOW! I looked at the manual online, NO HELP AT ALL . Please, I'm online right now I will answer any questions!

-Jason


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi Jason, and welcome to TSG.

I do not guarantee that I can provide the answers but it help someone else here to help you if you let us know ...

1) Brand and model number of the new motherboard

2) Brand and model number of the old motherboard

3) What kind of connector(s) are used to connect the front panel to the old motherboard? Were they one or two larger connectors or more smaller ones? Were the connectors labeled in any way.

4) Link to the on-line manual.

5) When you say the manual was of no help do you mean it did not provide documentation of the motherboard connectors or the information was not clear to you?

EDIT: Just and FYI; you would be very lucky to get help in real time around here. We are all volunteers helping each other when we have the time. In some cases it may take hours or a day to get a reply.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

Many of the newer motherboards use a standard Intel front panel pinout. Pic is attached

NOTE: The power switch and the reset switch are not polarity specific. The HDD LED and the POWER LED are polarity specific. If the HDD LED or the POWER LED don't work one way, just turn them 180 degrees.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

Also, I should have noted the +5v connector shown in the diagram is not used.


----------



## jjmanbolero (Aug 3, 2009)

Ok, The motherboard I am using is an "Asus P5GC-MX/1333".

The Front Panel cords I need to connect... Info Below...

1.Power SW (Two Points) (Cords Black and White)
2.Power LED(Three Points two Cards) (Cords Blue and White)
3.H.D.D LED (Two Points) (Cords Orange and White)
4.Reset SW (Two Points) (Cords Red and White)

Link to download Manual (Like 2.00 M.B)

About the manual, The one I read (link above) is the motherboard manual, It explained it on one page, but the cords I have don't remotely go with the instructions.

Thank You!


----------



## jjmanbolero (Aug 3, 2009)

P.S The link I put... Operating System Just put XP,
Download the English Users Manual, towards the bottom of the manuals list, sorry I couldn't provide a direct link, some Java Script thing was involved.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Page 1-26 of the 92 page manual has the pinout of the connector which matches the diagram provided by *win2kpro*. That should be enough information to connect the power switch, reset switch and HDD activity LED.

I am not clear on your "Power LED(Three Points two Cards) (Cords Blue and White)" description. The motherboard has two connection points for the Power LED.


----------



## jjmanbolero (Aug 3, 2009)

Problem Mostly Solved! Thank you all! I actually have a bigger problem on my hands so... thanks!!!!!


----------

